# [American] Civil War veteran



## Matchu (Oct 17, 2020)

I shall leave the politics of the matter to others.  His voice, and his vocabulary, is wonderful.  

Suppose, if I was a teacher - I might say to the class:  'Class, go write me 500 words, 'Going to War,' from the perspective of this boy, or through eyes of his daddy's slaves, or even the old lady stood at his shoulder.  Then make the children read the stories out to class. [Neh, nerd me  ]


----------



## Harpo (Oct 17, 2020)

The last recipient of a civil war pension was still with us until just a few months ago.
Her father fought for both sides.






						Irene Triplett - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------

